# DVD recommended for everyone



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php

We would do some tiny details a bit differently but this is something useful for anyone to be able to do. It looks like it's good training for the trainer too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php
> 
> We would do some tiny details a bit differently but this is something useful for anyone to be able to do. It looks like it's good training for the trainer too.


Yes! I got the DVD and started playing with it with Kodi two days ago. He LOVES it!!! The first time I let him out, you could just see those little wheels turning as he tried to figure out what he needed to do for more goodies. Once he got back in the crate on his own once, we were golden! Now, after just those two sessions, he's diving in there like a champ, and STAYING in there, even when I drop food on the floor right outside the open door.

It's something fun and challenging that you can work on even when you're snowed in. The only problem is it's tough on the back with a little dog in a small crate... especially the "high and in the back" rewards, at least until they catch on to accepting the rewards through from outside the crate!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

That DVD sounds great, thanks for the suggestion! I just ordered it and can't wait to use it.
btw if you're interested but $ conscious (like me, especially these days), I found it on Amazon for $27 with shipping, a nice savings over the $38 total (US) at the clickerdogs site.


----------

